# Was it the chicken nuggets?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Today I ate at Mcdonalds for lunch and had a double cheeseburger, 12 chicken nuggets and small fries. Then an hour later I had D. Since it happened so quickly after lunch, I figured it must have been something I ate last night. But last night I only had a few ribs and rice and a banana. The D continued this evening, so I think it must have been the nuggets. I know it was a high fat meal, which can give me D, but it usually takes 6-8 hours for that type of meal to give me problems. Usually don't have 12 nuggets though, so maybe that is what caused it. D usually doesn't happen that quickly for me though.


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Food sensitivities are dose dependent, so you might find that you can have 2 nuggets one day and not have a problem, and 12 another day and that might be enough to send you over the top. Also, it might not be the chicken....... look at the ingredients: Chicken McNuggets®: White boneless chicken, water, food starch-modified, salt, chicken flavor (autolyzed yeast extract, salt, wheat starch, natural flavoring (botanical source), safflower oil, dextrose, citric acid, rosemary), sodium phosphates, seasoning (canola oil, mono- and diglycerides, natural extractives of rosemary). Battered and breaded with: water, enriched flour (bleached wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), yellow corn flour, food starch-modified, salt, leavening (baking soda, sodium acid pyrophosphate, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, calcium lactate), spices, wheat starch, whey, corn starch. Prepared in vegetable oil ((may contain one of the following: Canola oil, corn oil, soybean oil, hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, partially hydrogenated corn oil with TBHQ and citric acid added to preserve freshness), dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent). CONTAINS: WHEAT AND MILK You could be reacting to one or more of those ingredients......... when I test patients for food sensitivities, I have them eat only their safe foods (non-reactive foods) for 1 month. Because of the McDonalds example, this usually means cooking from scratch so you don't introduce a bunch of unknowns into the equation....... or eating at a restaurant that will actually serve just chicken if that's what you're ordering. Have you looked at the ingredients in the chargrilled chicken at chick-fil-A? It's worse than the chicken nugget.......... frustrating! Also, food sensitivities can trigger a reaction 3 days after you eat a food, which makes it difficult to pinpoint as well if you are trying to determine the culprits on your own. Hope this helps!Susan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Really fatty meals can trigger post-eating diarrhea in the one hour time frame.It may be adding the high fat nuggets to the rest of a high fat meal is just more fat all at once than you tolerate. The fattier the meal the stronger the get things moving signal is. Some people can tolerate up to a certain amount of fat at one sitting, but anything over that and they get diarrehea in the one hour or so time frame.K.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

_Have you looked at the ingredients in the chargrilled chicken at chick-fil-A? It's worse than the chicken nugget.......... frustrating!_Yeah I know. I used to eat at Chick-Fil-A, and frequently got really bad D and headaches. Didn't know what was going on until I looked at their menu/ingredients. They put MSG into just about EVERYTHING on their menu. I don't go there anymore. I think I also found out that Panera puts MSG in their chicken noodle soup. Who would have thought that "healthy" things like grilled chicken sandwiches and chicken noodle soup can mess you up so bad?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I've found I can't eat take away pizza as something in the flavouring gives me the worst D. I can make and eat home made pizza no trouble, but when I go out to say pizza hut i'm guaranteed D, so I don't go. You'll probably find it is something they put in the flavouring of the chicken nuggets.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

sazzy: Pizza Hut is the worst place to eat pizza! Guaranteed I'm sick beyond belief the minute I leave the restaurant. Otherwise, pizza from somewhere else seems to be okay, I've learned to always order 'easy on the sauce' and thin crust and it doesn't bother me so.I just had to stop in to say something because I too used to eat at McDonalds. I've actually never been big on their burgers - my fave that I always had was their McNuggets. Unfortunately, ever since I got sick, the nuggies are a big no-go. Funny story is a few months after I banned McDonalds from my diet, the Chicken Snack Wrap came out. I tried that and it doesn't seem to bother me at all.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I can guarantee you that nothing "Healthy" is coming out of these "Fast food" chain restaurants. They're filling their food full of fat and MSG and all to get you hooked on it. Yes, you can get hooked on fat. If you have IBS or IBD Stop eating at these places -I know it's "convenient," but how convenient is it when you're in the bathroom for hours afterwards. Either plan ahead and take a sandwich you made at home for lunch, or search out a better alternative - it's doable, I do it every day.Preservatives are killers!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Some pizza is really greasy or has too much cheese (so even if I take a lactaid, the high fat content will trigger D), or has too much tomato sauce (some tomato sauces have a lot of citric acid that can trigger D). But pizza doesn't always mess me up.A burger and fries is usually not a problem for me, as long as I make sure not to get a really large burger or extra large fries.As far as a sandwich goes, it has to be just bread and meat. If I throw in lettuce and tomatoes, then I'm really playing with fire!


----------



## 23208 (Jan 22, 2006)

suffering,Stay away from McDonald's. I was diagnosed with IBS-D in the Fall of 2005. In the Summer of 2006 I was rediagnosed with IBS-A. My IBS is mostly stress related so I have always been able to eat anything I wanted.In August I went to McD's for lunch. I had a double cheese burger, small fry, small chocolate shake, and an apple pie. Later that day I fainted, first and only time in my life, while we were out looking at a RV that was for sale. I began vomiting, had the chills, and D. The gas station attendent where I was called the ambulance to take me to the ER. They diagnosed me with gastroenteritis and a urinary tract infection. I figured it was the apple pie becasue I used to be a big McD's fan and the only unsal thing I had that day was the pie. I didn't eat McD's again until December.In December, I had a double chesse burger and small fry from there. The same exact thing happened. Only this time at my mother-in-laws. I didn't wind up in the ER this time. I knew I was more likely to panic and took a couple of Dramamine to calm me down and contol the nausea and vomiting. After about three hours of sitting in the bathroom I was able to make the 15 minute ride home.I don't eat McD's anymore. I can still eat Taco Bell, Arby's, Wendy's, and BK though. Shannon


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

wow.... I can't even imagine eating fast food again... everytime I try it.. wham.. I end with an attack that no amount of calcium can help..It takes me a week to recover from it.. and not worth it... Last time was after the last attack.. which was this summer past.. I have learned my lesson..FF of any kind ..... IMHO.. is just too much of a risk ... too much fat.. and not knowing what is added or how it is handled... If I want french fries.. I go home.. and bake them in my own oven.. No fat.. or added anything.. just potatoes.. I make my own turkey burgers.. don't do red meats any more... You can freeze the burgers.. so when you get the yen.. just pop them and the fries in the oven... and you have your own.. burger and FF where you know what's in them.. I certainly believe people get addicted to fat..heck it tastes good... of course not good for you..in any form.. When I watched the movie.. Super Size Me.. Oh my... we are a nation of FF addicts..and they keep people coming back for more.. from burgers.. to all the new coffees ... every thing.... kinda like the tobacco industry.. get em hooked and keep em hooked..


----------



## 22134 (May 11, 2005)

What kind of sauce did you have? I just got diagnosed with fructose intolerance, so I finally know that anything with high fructose corn syrup (like sweet and sour or bbq sauce) will give me major D. Hard to know what all has HFCS in it, so i try to avoid most sauces and a lot of dressings. Even bread can have it sometimes, tho. Ask your GI doc for a test for it. No cure, but it sure helps to know what to try to avoid.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to agreee that McDonalds is ####. I havent been to McD in a few years and here is my reaction.I used to go late at night on a Saturday coming back from the city and I would order Chicken Nuggets or the Chicken Selects with Fries. I would eat whatever and I felt ok when I went to sleep. Just stuffed but noting else. On ocassion heartburn from using the Chipolte sauce but i stopped using it. Now the next day I was Screwed. Not D, but massive bowel movements, pains and just feeling awful. My stool was a dark green and i felt almost constipated and sick For he most part it was out of my system in 24 hours but it made me feel horrible and later realized it isnt worth the money to go there.So I learned my lesson and stayed away.So a few times I said ok ill get a snack and Ill just get large fries how bad can this be. Well I got the same reaction the next day as above. So I will say it must be the oil or some preservative in their food that makes my body go nuts.The last few months i went to Wendy's I get the burger no mayo and a backed potatoe and I never get sick. So when I am in a real pinch Ill go here otherwise I make lunch at home. Now with the massive meat recall i am not eating ground beef for some time I am too afraid


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

hmmm, well it sounds counter-intuitive, but I actually get a chicken nugget happy meal many days when I'm worried about my D. Between the nuggets and the fries I don't know how it doesn't upset me, but it doesn't so it's my go-to meal for days I don't feel well and need something quickly. I tried getting the apple dippers a couple times, but those aren't as easy on my stomach (even when I skip the caramel sauce). I can't figure it out, but I am glad that I can at least have a plan when I need food quickly.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

It's good to have a go-to meal. Mine is a grilled chicken sandwich from Burger King, totally plain (no lettuce, no tomatoes, no cheese, no sauce, just the meat and bread and ketchup).


----------

